# Router Bits selection



## Ronnie Morris (Nov 15, 2009)

I am a relatively new woodworker. I have made a few cabinet doors and a hutch or two with sliding drawers, etc. However, I would like to make some picture frames for some rather larger pictures. I cannot seem to locate a source for picture frame bits. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Ronnie!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard and check the Eagle catalogue. or go to www.eagle america.com


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ronnie.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

